# OMG...dare I hope and dream



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

OMG all

You are not going to believe this.  

We are due to go to panel in August but a potential match has come up for us due to our fantastic SW being right out there for us. She has spoken to the other SW who is apparently very keen on what she has been told about us and has said she will rather wait for us to go to panel than match a  couple who were less suitable. All our details to date plus a photo have been sent and we have received a fairly comprehensive outline about our potential match which looks good so far.

Oh I don't know if I've done the right thing posting this incase I jinx the whole thing but OMG had to share...going to explode otherwise!!!!!

Trying so hard to keep my feet on the ground cause there is so much that could go wrong. 

Love Morgana x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Wow Morgana that is brilliant news.

I don't think you have jinxed things as it sounds all so positive.

Can you give any more details or are you worried that will jinx you as well?

Is your SW pushing for an earlier panel date, which would be fanstatic!

Think positive. 

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

OMG Morgana

Sometimes we have to risk all the excitement....nothing is ever guaranteed until the last minute anyway...but I really hope that this is the one and that the match works our perfect for you!!

You must let your dreams become reality one day!!

good luck

Natsxxx


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes, yes, yes,  Dare to hope & Dream.  After all it's the only thing that keeps most of us going.  Fingers crossed for you.  Keep us updated.


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Morgana

That's great news.  Considering you had the delay last year 2006 looks like its going to be your year.  Hope everything works out for you and I am sure August will be here before you know it.

Can they get you to an earlier panel?

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

what great news Morgana - this board is getting soooooo good...........


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

hey morgana......how could you not be excited!! fingers and toes crossed at this end,


xxxruthie


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Morgana, how could you not be excited     Like the others said is there any chance of an earlier panel?

Fingers and everything else crossed for you.

love
Cindy


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Hi Morgana,

That sounds really positive.  I really hope it all works out, it would just be wonderful!


Love Rianna


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh how exciting, you must be fit to burst  i'm sooooo hoping this turns out to be the one

kj x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

How exciting !!!
Hope it all works out for you all  

Love Jo
x x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

What fantastic news...hope and dream away...we'll be hoping for you too!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow - what fantastic news!!  

Got everything crossed for you.

xxx


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

That is fantastic news Morgana!  And too right you should be excited about it and not worry about jinxing anything!  At the end of the day what will be will be and I'm sure this is all going to work out just perfect for you!

Hope you can get an earlier panel date but if not time will absolutely fly by and then I'm sure things will all happen soooo fast!

Good luck, keeping everything crossed for you.   

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Wow - such exciting news - keep us posted


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

That's brilliant news Morgana.... hope it all works out.. keep us posted.
Love Cxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Morgana

Have you come down to earth yet?

I don't think for one moment you have jinxed things and I hope you have some exciting news to tell us all soon.

Think positive!  

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

How did I miss this  

Fantastic news Morgana x

Laine


----------

